# HP ammo not feeding right the first round only



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

My Kimber Pro Carry II is having an issue loading the first round of hallow point ammo (Golden Sabers, Ranger T, & Gold Dots) with 2 different 8 round mags (both factory Kimber Mags). The round just seems to get stuck until I push up on the mag and release the slide. I know the mag that came with the gun was a 7 round mag, but the clerk from my LGS told me that the 8 round full size mags would work fine seeing as the Pro series has a full size frame just a shorter barrel. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In cases like these, there are two sources for the problem: the magazine's feed lips, and the pistol's feed ramp.

The first thing to try is a properly-fitting, high-quality replacement magazine. That's the least expensive solution. If that works, you're home free.

In many cases, the pistol's feed ramp needs to be polished so that bullets with edges (HPs) have nothing to "catch" on. This is a job for a gunsmith, and can get expensive, which is why you should try another magazine first.

Sometimes, shooting 200 to 300 practice rounds (of RN) through the gun will polish its feed ramp sufficiently to permit feeding HP ammunition.
Trying that tactic can't be bad: everybody needs as much practice as he can get.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In cases like these, there are two sources for the problem: the magazine's feed lips, and the pistol's feed ramp.
> 
> The first thing to try is a properly-fitting, high-quality replacement magazine. That's the least expensive solution. If that works, you're home free.
> 
> ...


Well so far I have put about 600+ rounds, but it does seem to be catching on the pistol's feed ramp from what I can see. But either way I will try a new mag and see what happens. Thanks for the advise Steve.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If your pistol's feed ramp is part of its barrel, but neither part of its frame, nor "half-and-half," like those of G.I. M1911s, you can do a feed-ramp polishing job yourself.
It takes about an hour.
If you're interested, PM me for instructions.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If your pistol's feed ramp is part of its barrel, but neither part of its frame, nor "half-and-half," like those of G.I. M1911s, you can do a feed-ramp polishing job yourself.
> It takes about an hour.
> If you're interested, PM me for instructions.


I think this is what your calling a "half & half".








The first round always seems to get stuck where the red circle is.
Also, picked up a new mag. Still the same though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup, that's what I called "half-and-half." It's like a standard 1911.
Just looking at the photograph, I can see that the ramp is rough.
Both "parts" of the ramp need to be polished: the ramp itself and the chamber mouth.

You need the services of a gunsmith who has lots of pistol experience. This is not a "kitchen table" job.

When I had my friendly local pistolsmith do my 1911s, I asked him to make them feed empty cases. That way, I would be sure that they'd feed HP bullets, and any handloaded cartridges I threw at them.
My three 1911s, and my Star PD, all will feed empty cases, HP bullets, and anything else I put into them.

(No, you can't go to my guy. He died a few years ago. I miss him, not only for his mechanical talents, but mostly because he was my friend.)


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup, that's what I called "half-and-half." It's like a standard 1911.
> Just looking at the photograph, I can see that the ramp is rough.
> Both "parts" of the ramp need to be polished: the ramp itself and the chamber mouth.
> 
> ...


Ok well I'll start looking into getting a pistolsmith to take a look at it. Thanks again for the advise Steve.


----------

